# 5.14.16 - Wahoo, AJ, Scamp



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

*Video Report - Wahoo, AJ, Scamp*

Not really a report, but just wanted to share this. I was invited short notice to go on a quick offshore trip this past week on a family friend's new Sea Hunt. I was under the assumption that it would be a quick trip to grab some triggers and maybe a few other fish.

When I got to the launch, I met Captain Delynn and learned that he would be guiding us today. You can see that he did a great job in the video below!

In other news, I'm going to start to pick up videography a little more. This was not my best effort video because I was fishing more than filming, but if anyone would like me to film their fishing trips, I would love to tag along and make some videos. I have 3 GoPros and a drone and I am not afraid to use them!


----------



## louis.mannino.7 (May 3, 2016)

I've been told to hire this guy before. Would love to get some info on pricing for a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

louis.mannino.7 said:


> I've been told to hire this guy before. Would love to get some info on pricing for a day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could help. Being as I was a last minute invitation, I do not know his pricing. But he did a great job in putting us on the fish!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

louis.mannino.7 said:


> I've been told to hire this guy before. Would love to get some info on pricing for a day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will personally vouch for Delynn. Good guy and a fishing machine! I've fished with him before but it's been a while. His rates are very reasonable and I'm sure you won't be disappointed at the end of the day.:thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I will personally vouch for Delynn. Good guy and a fishing machine! I've fished with him before but it's been a while. His rates are very reasonable and I'm sure you won't be disappointed at the end of the day.:thumbsup:




+1, he is the best of the best


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that looks like a hell of a trip !!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a great trip. I see that you guys were bottom fishing when that wahoo took that bait. Great job.
Whyme


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Looks like you guys had a great trip. I see that you guys were bottom fishing when that wahoo took that bait. Great job.
> Whyme


Yeah we got LUCKY to land him. Swiped a bait heading down to the bottom and never bit leader during the entire fight.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Awsome 
Whyme


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing report & video.
memory maker for sure.
catch 'em up.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome video! Did you fellas troll for that wahoo or catch him on a fly line while drifting?


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Great video work and an awesome day of fishing.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

OLDBOB said:


> Great video work and an awesome day of fishing.


Thank you! I'm going to try to start making more videos with even more effort over this summer, but I'm glad everyone enjoyed this one!



RedLeg said:


> Awesome video! Did you fellas troll for that wahoo or catch him on a fly line while drifting?


He swiped a live bait headed to the bottom and never cut the leader, so we were really lucky!


----------

